# Which is fast between QEMU+KQEMU and Virtulbox ?



## sw2wolf (Feb 15, 2014)

```
$pkg search qemu
kqemu-kmod-1.3.0.p11_12
qemu-0.11.1_13
```


```
pkg search virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-4.3.6
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.3.6
```

BTW, how can i convert VBox disk image to QEMU image ?

Sincerely!


----------



## trh411 (Feb 15, 2014)

Does QEMU/Images: Exchanging images with VirtualBox help?


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 15, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Does QEMU/Images: Exchanging images with VirtualBox help?


It indeed helps. But ...

```
kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   15 0xc0400000 c0d5e4   kernel
 2    2 0xc4398000 3a000    linux.ko
 3    1 0xc4409000 a03000   nvidia.ko
 4    1 0xc4fa1000 b000     aio.ko
 5    1 0xc4fbe000 1f000    kqemu.ko
```


```
qemu -m 192 -hda winxp.qcow2 -kernel-kqemu -net nic -net user
/usr/local/bin/qemu: invalid option -- '-kernel-kqemu'
```

Without using kqemu, it will be much slow.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2014)

If you want to run Windows I suggest using Virtualbox. Qemu is really only interesting to use as an emulator for other architectures like ARM or PPC. Windows should run fine on Virtualbox provided you have a CPU with virtualization features.


----------

